# DIY mobile work station/bow press/Drawboad



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Very nice!!

I think I'm going to steal your tool holder idea. It would work well in my shop.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## wv-outdoor (Jul 31, 2012)

Very nice!!!


----------



## 92safari (Jun 20, 2008)

Nice


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## mtimms (Aug 10, 2012)

Awesome set up!


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks guys! I'm really liking this set up. Doesn't take up much room and all my stuff is organized. A bow vise on the end is my next item to add.


----------



## MN Archery Guy (Jun 17, 2015)

Looks great!!! Did you get your plans here on AT for the bow press??? And your draw board crank... is that a boat winch?? Looking to build a similar set up


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

MN Archery Guy said:


> Looks great!!! Did you get your plans here on AT for the bow press??? And your draw board crank... is that a boat winch?? Looking to build a similar set up


I didn't really use any plans for either. I just looked at pictures and came up with my own measurements. The draw board uses a boat winch and it works great.


----------



## nflook765 (Dec 12, 2009)

That's awesome! Very clean setup and matches the rest of the room nicely!


----------



## batsonbe (Nov 29, 2012)

Very Impressive! Clean and professional looking


----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

Excellent


----------



## DirtySanchez (Mar 23, 2015)

The bow brace of your drawboard looks kinda risque.......


----------



## mfbearded (Jun 12, 2015)

very nice


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

That is pretty darned snazzy lookin. I Like it, thanks for posting!


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

DirtySanchez said:


> The bow brace of your drawboard looks kinda risque.......


Why's that? Its the same 3/4" black pipe base and nipple everyone else uses. I've tested the whole setup well past 100lbs with no issues. I'm sure it will be fine :wink:


----------



## DirtySanchez (Mar 23, 2015)

flinginairos said:


> Why's that? Its the same 3/4" black pipe base and nipple everyone else uses. I've tested the whole setup well past 100lbs with no issues. I'm sure it will be fine :wink:


No... looks like an adult toy...


----------



## flopduster (Nov 3, 2009)

DirtySanchez said:


> No... looks like an adult toy...


hahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha!!!

it does!


----------



## hoyt em all (Feb 20, 2005)

looks real good ! but needs a few things . i'm not sure what there called but they mount on the bottom were the wheels are , you step on a lever a foot comes down and keeps your bench from rolling around .also some padding on the back side to protect your new awesome looking walls . as you know there is some pulling , pushing and tugging when working on bows ,hate to see it roll into your walls
https://www.google.com/#q=caster+floor+lock


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

DirtySanchez said:


> No... looks like an adult toy...


OOOHHHHH LMAO!!! That will be changing ASAP HAHAH!!


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

Looks great!


----------



## Kmorrow63 (Aug 1, 2013)

Thats awesome man, just curious what the dimensions are?


----------



## gooutdoors (Aug 1, 2015)

That is awesome


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Kmorrow63 said:


> Thats awesome man, just curious what the dimensions are?


I'd have to measure it, but I made it so I can roll it through my 36" door in my basement. I think it's 32" wide, 4' long


----------



## seabowhunter (Apr 18, 2013)

Sweet!!!!!!


----------



## TNHeise (Aug 13, 2015)

I want one.


----------

